
Kubernetes: Thousand Instances of Cassandra Using Kubernetes Pet Set - twakefield
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/07/thousand-instances-of-cassandra-using-kubernetes-pet-set.html
======
TheIronYuppie
In order to run stateful applications on Kubernetes, we've done a bunch of
work to make it easier. The new (code named) PetSet object includes:

\- Initialization containers \- Identities (so pods in a set can have a
specific number) \- Automatically mounted persistent disk \- Persistent
hostnames

Please let me know if you have any questions!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes

